# Expecting baby #4



## Veronica P

I have three boys- 7yr old and twin 3 yr old boys. 
I'm so sick and tired of people telling me " oh you must want a girl, look at you I can tell it in your face". Or guessing what I'm having and saying what are you going to do with 4 boys. 
I find out on july 22 what this little peanut is. I have convinced myself it is another boy, which I would love a little girl but , think that will never happen. I'm just afraid that I can barely handle people now with telling them I have 3 boys don't know what to feel when I find out is boy # 4. I have already had an emotional breakdown from this and want to enjoy this pregnancy , since it is my last 

Thank you for letting me vent


----------



## Misscalais

Aww Hun, people sux.
This happened to me after I had DS2 and I ended up blasting on Facebook something along the lines of ' when hubby and I start trying for another baby we will NOT be trying for a girl, we will be trying for a healthy baby ' even though we are hoping for a little girl I can't cant stand others throwing their disappointments on me.
:hugs:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

People are so insensitive, I got this when pregnant with DS2..."oh another boy?? You must be disappointed", "aww I bet you wanted a girl didn't you?", "I'm sorry you didn't get a girl", etc. etc. That got old soooo fast! Sending hugs hun xxx


----------



## motherofboys

Hi there, I'm expecting my 4th boy. My others are 7, 5 and 3. I had the 'bet you want a girl' 'imagine having 4 boys!' And 'if this is a boy will you try again for a girl?' But when we started telling people that we are indeed having 4 boys we have had a really great response. Only had a sympathetic noise and one person who was smug cos she got her girl after 2 boys. Loads of people have said how great it is having all boys and how they would love to have 4 boys. People can be insensitive, mostly they just don't think that it could be effecting you that much.
By the time I found out I had convinced myself it was a boy, and I was ok with that, but I still felt that a girl was needed to complete my family and had started researching and planning to sway and have 1 more go. 
Now I'm 27 weeks and I'm in a place where I no longer feel a girl is needed to complete my family, a girl is not something that's missing from my life. Now when I am asked if we will have any more I say that I'd never say never and if I did have just one more, I'd want a boy. Once you get to 4 boys you have to complete that 5a side football team. I know people may think I'm saying it to hide the fact I want a girl but it's true. 
My fear was if I got a girl people would think I kept trying to get a girl and place less value on my boys.
I hope you get your girl, or that if it is a boy you are lucky enough to not get ignorant responses when you tell people and that you are happy when all is said and done.


----------



## Veronica P

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm only 1 day away from finding what this little peanut is... The happiness has turned into depression. I have to keep kicking myself in the butt. For my first child took 1 year and clomid, the twins were conceived with injections after 2 years of trying and this little one happened surprisingly to my husband and I the first month of actually not even trying. I have to keep reminding myself of this, but those hormones I tell you get the best of me


----------



## motherofboys

Pregnancy hormones and GD really don't mix, unfortunately its the time when we are worrying about gender.
Good luck at you scan


----------



## Paperhearts

Did you find out mama? Hope all is well!


----------



## Veronica P

Scan is in 5 hours... But who's counting. :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

fingers crossed for healthy baby :)

sending pink vibes tho :winkwink:


----------



## Veronica P

Thanks everyone. Baby had feet crossed tucked under their butt for 45 min. As much as jiggling I did baby wasn't real cooperative. She did see one good time but wants me to go back on Friday for a rescan. She said its a boy but we need to double check because the umbilical cord was also between their legs. Them she said she's not comfortable telling its a boy and shouldn't have said that. I drove home crying my eyes out, not cause its a boy but we had all my kids there, my parents, my husband parents to all find out together. Now on Friday will be only my hubbie and I.


----------



## motherofboys

Aw hun what a pain having to go back when you had go to the effort of making it a lovely family time. At least you can use this time to get used to the idea of another boy, and if when you go back it turns out to have been then cord then thats a bonus.


----------



## Veronica P

Thank you, I know it's a boy and I'm fine with it, I'm a great mom to boys and love them so much. I'm just sick of people saying you don't have the perfect family. Since when does having a perfect family mean you have to have both genders. Apparently my perfect family is 4 boys!!!


----------



## motherofboys

Great attitude. I say someone up there obviously decided I made such strong, handsome, clever, boys and am doing such a great job raising them that I need to have more boys. Someone else I know from another forum announced her 4th was a boy on Facebook with a status saying "It takes a strong woman to raise 4 strong men, but God obviously felt I was up to the challenge" 
I've found if you be really positive and put on a really happy "isn't it brilliant" face, most people are nice about it. You do get the odd person ask if you'll try for a girl but I tell them if I have any more I'd want it to be another boy because once you get to 4 you have to complete the 5 a side football team don't you?!


----------



## Paperhearts

I think 4 boys is special! My aunt had 5 boys and when I look at their family pic with 5 grown handsome guys standing with my aunt and uncle it makes me smile. Most people with lots of children have mixed genders. To have a big pack of boys is different and special. I think you're a lucky mama <3


----------



## motherofboys

BTW I realize that comment probably makes me sound big headed, I'm not really. But I had to really look for the positives and change my thinking from "what did I do wrong to not get a girl" into "I did so great I got another boy" and of course I'm a little bit biased when it comes to how cute and clever they are LOL


----------



## MrsClark24

Let us know when it is confirmed! I'd LOVE 4 boys, what a family!!  That would be awesome!


----------

